# Tactics For Chaos Space Marines



## Bobgenrut (Feb 5, 2008)

I am new to CSM and I've been playing a few test games with my friends ( I dont have any models yet getting renegade strike force for chirstmask.
In my test games I have been getting some what beat. 

If anyone could provide some good tactics / lists to use it would be greatly apreciated. I just need to know like hold my Chaos Lord in reserve or have on table. Lots of CSM or lots of special troops like beserkers and Thousand Sons.
Once again any help greatly apreciated.

Peace out :victory:


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

as a fellow new CSM guy i would recommend keeping a 1:1 ratio on normal CSM and specalists, if you do a themed army such as a t'sons or world eaters you need the fodder as ive found out. my ratio is horrible and it shows especially agianst a shooty army. as a recommendation t sons are sweet in rhinos or a land raider as they can get out near the enemy units and unleash some ap3 ass kicking, however are expensive unit. this may or may not be usefull but the thought is there!


----------



## Bobgenrut (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the help I'll keep the 1:1 ratio in mind. As I am not doing a themed army fodder quantity shouldn't pose a problem.


----------



## Hashulaman (Apr 9, 2008)

Well the thing about CSM is that there is an army set for your play style if you like close combat go world eaters/khorne troops. If you want tough resilient troops go Nurgle. Slannesh is higher I so you get the jump on Loyalists. Tzeentch I find isnt really useful except on Terminators or HQ choices. I just bought some zerkers today. I have 20 berserkers and 10 CSM with IoK. Im guessing that enough for a small World eaters army (at least wnough troops). In my opinion the best troop choice is Plague marines. You do not have a good chance of killing them if you use any weapon weaker than a plasma because of Feel no pain. 

I strongly Suggest a Daemon Prince, they are our best HQ choice. They can be given the option to fly, have massive strength, being a monstous creature it can rip trhough armor and tanks like it was paper, and have acess to Psykik power (except Khorne, if i did khorne HQ id do a Khorne lord instead of DP.) If you go Chaos lord do a terminator lord. The newest model is plastic and has alot of bits. Plus the daemon weapon is very good if you will take the risk of rolling a wound and taking a wound.


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

I've been playing chaos for around a year and a half, after returning to the hobby after a few years off, so have a few suggestions, although I have to admit, my game has mainly improved due to advice rather than skill.

Firstly, I have to disagree about the themed lists being weaker. 

I run khornate CSM, with 3 squads of zerkers, DP with MoK, raptors with IoK, 2 rhinos, one land raider, a defiler and an oblit (ok, not 'pure khorne', but very handy). Came joint seond in a tourney last week. Ended that the two of us in the top positions played each other in the final round.

In terms of zerks, make sure you give them rhino's with extra armor. Keep them in cover untill you're near enough to assault.

DP are a fire-magnet, so you need to keep it in cover until you attack. Don't DS, as you've got no guns, he'll get shot.

Raptors are very handy. However due to they're jump packs can get stranded. Try to jump from cover to cover. Attack with the rest of the army, or isolated units.

The land raider is awsome. Great transport for your zerkers. However, once its empty don't forget it. Its got good guns too!

The defiler is more venerable, due to its low armor, but possesion helps here. Give it 4 CCW. You're gonna be firing the battle cannon, and when(if) that gets blown up, you can fleet into combat.

Oblits (in my opinion) are great. I usually DS mine close to the most expensive/annoying tank in my oponents battle line. Almost always wins his points back (and then some).

In bigger games I also run a lord, terminators, and dreadnoughts.

The lord is a combat monster, especially with a deamon wepon. However, make sure he doesn't wander round on his own, as he will get shot. ive him a jump pack, or put him with your footsloggers (in my case in the land raider).

Terminators are again a powerful unit. However if you take a large squad (i.e. more than 5)they're walking, so will take casualties. So don't kit them all out, have one or two 'normal' ones for cannon fodder. Thr reaper autocannon is often overlooked here, but can be useful. Again can DS. This is just case of putting them in the right place (to contest or into a fight!).

Dreads are a bit tempremental. Just be try to make it so they can't draw line of sight to your own stuff if possible. I rather like the two CCW option here, attracts a lot of fire though.

Due to mates who I game against I have played against a few other chaos units.

Predator - underatted at times but a solid tank.
Vindicator - give it possession, and its hard to kill, and ordenance every turn. Yay!
Sourcerers - with warptime these guys are incredible. Lash is also handy (beware - some seem to see it as a 'powergaming' item).
Havoks - a nice alternative to oblits. Cheaper, and don't get taken out by one lascannon shot. Not as versatile though.

In general - 

1.possesion for vehicles (not extra armor as well-possesion has same effect and more!), if you can't afford it, extra armor.
2.consider pintle wepons
3.Plently of troops, and rhinos where possible

Hope this is some help.
Good luck.
BftBG


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Want to win or have fun? 

Also, see those vanilla marines? Those are plague marines lol. The zerkers can stay.
The terminator lord is now a terminator sorceror, the possessed are parts to make the other models more spiffy(don't ever use possessed).

Get a daemon prince(or two) and multiple obliterators.

Themed lists usually do run weaker. Slaaneshi dp's and zerks make GREAT warbuddies, don't let anyone tell you otherwise.

And please don't use vanilla marines unless you want a minimum squad for capturing points as they don't excel at anything else and have expensive champs.

Don't give rhinos extra armor. That makes them way too expensive. 

The lord and dreadnought are choices for people who aren't willing to powergame. They honestly suck, and don't make back their points. Sorcerors with warptime are still t4 insta-killable liabilities. Give good spells to good characters.(Meaning the dp)

Predators are alright. Don't daemonically possess them or you'll be kicking yourself THE WHOLE GAME. (Oh look a three...but wait my bs went down...)

Also I think these forums have a search feature, their's alot of good information down in the archive, for a newer chaos player I couldn't suggest a better read.

Especially go over the arguments of cult marines over 'nilla marines(Will help you get over the use of them that much faster) and read the daemonweapon articles(they SOUND really neat, it's just that they suck), and ESPECIALLY read everything you can about dreadnoughts, spawn, and possessed(Don't EVER use these units if you want a winning list.)


----------



## Bobgenrut (Feb 5, 2008)

3 Things 

1. I'm planing to play a Black legion army.

2. What is power gaming / a power game?

3. What are cult marines?


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Bobgenrut said:


> 3 Things
> 
> 1. I'm planing to play a Black legion army.


This is all we CAN play with this codex, so good choice.



Bobgenrut said:


> 2. What is power gaming / a power game?


power gaming is playing to win. It includes a strong list and tactics.



Bobgenrut said:


> 3. What are cult marines?


Zerks, Tsons, Noise marines, and plague marines.


----------



## Bobgenrut (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok thanks LORDWAFFLES. I am planing on power gaming then, I'm definatly in it to win it (which is fun for me so meh). Also thanks you for explaining cult marines.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

as a guy said above raptors do get stranded i know mine do, they are best held in DS or behind a rhino full of zerkers.

Extra armour is worth it!! so many times ive been saved by it so the rhino can at least still chug on forward, dw bout the shooting just get the zerks in close!

however find out what works for you!


----------



## dogowar (Feb 27, 2008)

Lord Waffles is wise..... Read his post twice.

I have had good luck with a squad of close combat termies in a land raider with an icon, supported by several units of DS Daemons. 

Drive up, get out and shoot, assault, kick some serious ass, summon in your daemons and kick some more ass. Drive the land raider around and kill everything.

I usually support that land raider with two units of Plague marines and 2 DPs with Lash. In my gaming group we always play to win and we don't use the distinction that some people do between a "Fun" list and a "Tournament" list. In my world, they are one and the same.

I don't consider myself a power gamer. I enjoy playing even when I lose, I don't resort to cheating, lieing or picking on the noobs to win. We just play the game to win and have fun even if we don't.

I have been called a power gamer before but never by someone who has played me.

The beauty of our codex is that there is something for everyone. Play what you like and have fun.


----------

